# Go pro camera



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I am considering a go pro for bow hunting and jut wondering if anyone has one. If so how do you like it? I have looked at several videos on YouTube and some look good but several look terrible. Is it the cheaper camera? If you have any videos I would appreciate a link. Thanks


----------



## Dry Fly (Jul 23, 2011)

They are great and can mount on just about anything, I don't go fishing or hunting without it. Even did a camo job on mine.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I use the HD go pro. I use it mainly for my enduro racing/riding but decided to use it during bow season. I bought the head strap for it and recorded quite a bit opening weekend. Even recorded a miss on a really nice 9 pointer. When I get hom I will try to upload it for you. The HD quality is awesome!


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the top of the line go pro for 300. If i could do it again i would of just went for the 180 dollar one. I just dnt see the big differences in quality for the extra money. Also buy the extended warranty. It came on hand for me


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Which mount would u get to attach it to the stabilizer?


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the GoPro HD Hero 2 and love it, takes great 11 meg pics and alsome videos 1080p, water proof case good for 197 ft deep, only complaint I have is the mic. sound could be better


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

What program do you use to do video editing for the go pro. I'm concidering one for fishing and diving, but I cannot find anything about editing softwear. 

I want to get a bunch of video of the boys fishing, and to also edit it to slow motion.

Any help is great.

Andy


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

acj12501 said:


> What program do you use to do video editing for the go pro. I'm concidering one for fishing and diving, but I cannot find anything about editing softwear.
> 
> I want to get a bunch of video of the boys fishing, and to also edit it to slow motion.
> 
> ...


Here is a video that I made with my GP.Nothing special,it was the first one that I made. It's a little tough from the get go,but it gets easier as you learn.






I just used the Windows Live Movie Maker that came on my computer. Yours should have one as well. Just look in your programs.

MAIN thing is that your computer has enough RAM and the graphics card are enough to handle the editing. If not,the editing process will be a pain and more than likely not the end result that you want. As your editing and changing stuff it will be jittery,skipping and take a while to load. It'll take for ever

When I told the computer guy what I had for a computer,about a 7 year old dell which was top of the line then...,he said you can either get a new computer or by a junkier camera haha So I got a new computer. So it flies thru the process.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

acj12501 said:


> What program do you use to do video editing for the go pro. I'm concidering one for fishing and diving, but I cannot find anything about editing softwear.
> 
> I want to get a bunch of video of the boys fishing, and to also edit it to slow motion.
> 
> ...


I have a mac computer and no problem what so ever using the Imovie for the editing, as for a p.c. i couldn't tell you


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the HERO2. Love it for duck hunting. Takes great video. Recently started doing time lapse with it. Makes for some really cool shots with the sun coming up over the dekes.

I use Movie Maker on PC to edit with. Its very easy to use (i have ZERO editing backgroud) and it typically comes pre loaded on any windows PC.

Shoot me a PM and I'll send you a link to stuff I made with the GOPRO.

Also if you plan on shooting lots of video with it, get an external hardrive to put all the raw footage on. They are cheap nowadays and will keep from bogging your PC down.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad I saw this thread- I've been debating whether or not to get one. I think I will.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

I have one. Bout to buy the LCD bacpac so I can see what I'm recording.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

How are yall going to mount this to the bow?


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

I received an email on this camera for $50 off from west marine today.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a buddy that I hunt with that is going to get a go pro this year. This is a video I made from our hunts last year. The video was shot with 2 pretty much identical Sony HD Handycams. Video editing was with my Imac....the Imac is SICK when it comed to editing video. Makes it a breeze. Program used is Imovie and came with the computer. There are better, far more expensive video editing suites out there, but for me, this is perfect.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, this post sold me. Picked one up at Best Buy on my way home from work. I mounted it to the stabilizer on my bow with the handle bar mount. I may go back tomorrow for the head gear but tempted to see how this works first.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Aggie Chris said:


> Ok, this post sold me. Picked one up at Best Buy on my way home from work. I mounted it to the stabilizer on my bow with the handle bar mount. I may go back tomorrow for the head gear but tempted to see how this works first.


Tap on the camera and make sure you don't feel any vibration in the bow handle, if you do you may want to add a silencer to it to stop any unwanted noise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Those of you with Movie Maker, are you able to zoom in? I figured out the slow motion but now trying to learn how to zoom.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Can't wait to get mine in November for birthday.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Aggie Chris said:


> Those of you with Movie Maker, are you able to zoom in? I figured out the slow motion but now trying to learn how to zoom.


I have not figured that out yet. I was playing with it again last night. I just bought one last weekend and used it for the closing weekend of teal season. Not the greatest video in the world but definitely not the worst. There is also a free software download from gopro that will let you zoom in.


----------

